# Spare key and Fob for '07 F150



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I just bought a "new" used 2007 F150. I didn't realize until after the truck was signed for that it only came with one key and fob (otherwise I would have had them agree to making an extra before I bought it). Can I program a new key/fob at home or do I have to go get bent over the desk at the dealer to do it?
Or if anything, a less expensive locksmith that can do it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Try Ace Hardware.

I bought a replacement key and fob for the wife's 2009 Escape.
$95 for the key
$90 to program it

&^^%$#[email protected]!!!!


Next day I went to Ace and seen they sell the key and program it for a third of what I paid the dealer.

*&^%#@$^&!!!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll check there. Thanks Goob!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That would surprise if Ace had that equipment; I know most larger locksmiths can do it for anywhere from $50-200, some with the single key charge much more as all keys are programmed together... You should be able to at least have the dealer let you get their pricing at the dealership, which is significantly less.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ace Hardware....

http://www.acehardware.com/services/


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't know where your at but YES most of the good locksmiths in town have them. Bob's over on 3112 W. & 3500 S. They also have a location at 1088 W. 10600 S. They did one for my van a few years ago for like $60.00. Glens also has them


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> I'll check there. Thanks Goob!


You're welcome.

If you can't get them your way check the Ace Hardware website and you can find out which stores have the "automotive ship key cutting and programming" service.

Like I said, the Ace Hardware store here in tiny Evanston has the service.


----------

